
Microsoft, Nokia, and the burning platform - kernelv
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/05/microsoft-nokia-and-the-burning-platform-a-final-look-at-the-failed-windows-phone-alliance/
======
Ezhik
I'm _so_ upset over the death of Metro UI. I don't know if it's rose-tinted
glasses or whatever, but damn, running Windows Phone 7.5 back in 2011 was
probably the most enjoyable experience of using a smartphone for me.

Such a shame WP stagnated and died, all while Windows 8 murdered Metro UI,
without ever even implementing it properly.

